# Where To Buy 25kg Bags Of Grain In Perth?



## thunderleg (8/9/05)

Hi All,

Newbie checking in. Ive just moved back to Perth after 5 years in the East.

Wondering where I can buy 25kg sacks of malted grain in Perth?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## JasonY (8/9/05)

South of the river TWOC, has everything you need. There is a guy north of the river, Gryphon brewing who also sells grain but I don't think he has a shopfront.

Buggered if I know where else you would get grain.

Should be in the yellowpages


----------



## Asher (8/9/05)

TWOC Home Brew Supplies
Unit 2/ 40 Port Pirie St Bibra Lake WA 6163
ph: (08) 9418 8938 Home Brewing

There's another guy in the northern suburbs who runs a buisness from home.... someone will fill you in here no doubt...

Asher for now


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/9/05)

The mysterious northern suburbs grain bloke is Neville, somewhere around Bassendean.

[email protected]

Cheaper than TWOC but you may have to order in advance.


----------



## thunderleg (12/9/05)

Thanks everyone! Checked out TWOC on Friday. Well stocked but a bit pricey. Waiting on reply from Griffon.

Cheers

Ben


----------

